# SAXParseException



## mariusbopp (25. Okt 2010)

moin forum :applaus:

ich versuche mich seit 2 std in xml dateien in java auslesen.hab eben meinen ersten code geschrieben aber er meckert und ich weiß nicht wieso? hab alles so wie es im bsp steht...
er meldet cannot find symbol in der zeile 19 und 21

```
package xml;
  import java.io.*;
  import org.w3c.dom.*;
  import javax.xml.parsers.*;
  public class Main
  {
    private static Document document;
    public static void main(String argv[]) throws IOException
    {
      File datei = new File("daten2.xml");
     try
     {
       DocumentBuilderFactory factory =
         DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
       DocumentBuilder builder =
         factory.newDocumentBuilder();
       document = builder.parse(datei);
       NodeList tagliste =
         document.getElementByTagName("vorname");
       String tagName=null;
       for(int i=0; i<tagliste.length(); i++)
       {
         Node tag = tagliste.item(i);
         String inhalt = tag.getFirstChild().getNodeValue();
         System.out.println("Tagname: "+tag.getNodeName()+
                           ":"+inhalt);
       }//for
     }//try
     catch(Exception err)
     {
       System.out.println("Fehler: "+err);
     }//catch
     System.out.println("Programmende DOMParsen4.");
   }//main
 }//class
```

edit: jetzt bekomme ich vollgenden fehler (aber die datei aus der ausgelesen wird muss doch xml sein )  [Fatal Error] daten2.xml:4:8: The processing instruction target matching "[xX][mM][lL]" is not allowed.
Fehler: org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: The processing instruction target matching "[xX][mM][lL]" is not allowed.


----------



## ARadauer (25. Okt 2010)

> aber er meckert und ich weiß nicht wieso?


naja was "meckert" er den?
Ich würde mit einer vernüftigen IDE arbeiten... zb Eclipse...

getElementByTagName gibt es nicht...
getElementsByTagName gibt es schon...

NodeList hat keine Methode length() sondern... getLength()


Java Platform SE 6 ist auch sehr hilfreich, wenn Methoden nicht gefunden werden...


----------



## SlaterB (25. Okt 2010)

XML posten?


----------



## mariusbopp (25. Okt 2010)

ich banutze netbeans is das nich okay?

naja zumindest funktioniert der code jetzt!vielen dank dafür nur das file findet er noch nicht bzw sagt halt [Fatal Error] daten2.xml:4:8: The processing instruction target matching "[xX][mM][lL]" is not allowed.


----------



## mariusbopp (25. Okt 2010)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> XML posten?



[XML]<?xml version=”1.0” encoding=”ISO-8859-1”?>
  <adresse>
    <datensatz>
      <name>Maier</name>
      <vorname>Kurt</vorname>
      <strasse>Saarweg 42</strasse>
      <plz>66130</plz>
      <ort>Saarbrücken</ort>
      <telefon>0681/123456</telefon>
   </datensatz>
   <datensatz>
     <name>Hackl</name>
     <vorname>Schorsch</vorname>
     <strasse>Schlittenplatz 1</strasse>
     <plz>89100</plz>
     <ort>München</ort>
     <telefon>089/123456</telefon>
   </datensatz>
  </adresse>  [/XML]


----------



## SlaterB (25. Okt 2010)

ok, google-Suche nach der Exception liefert:
Java Technology & XML - The processing instruction target matching "[xX][mM][lL]" is not allowed

bei mir kommt der Fehler auch wenn ich am Anfang eine Leerzeile bzw. ein Leerzeichen einfüge,
ansonsten XML mit Programm ok, von richtigen Anführungszeichen abgesehen


----------



## mariusbopp (25. Okt 2010)

in der xml datei das leerzeichen raus und schon is die fehler meldung weg...wo wir dann bei der letzen der meldungen wären

run:
Fehler: com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.impl.io.MalformedByteSequenceException: Invalid byte 1 of 1-byte UTF-8 sequence.

is das ein falsches zeichen in der xml datei????:L


----------



## mariusbopp (25. Okt 2010)

pffffff fehler gefunden.... es war das " zeichen hab es gelöscht und neu gemacht jetzt geht alles ???:L
naja danke für die hilfe!:toll:


----------



## SlaterB (25. Okt 2010)

bei mir musste ich noch ” zu " ändern, aber da kam eine andere Fehlermeldung,
inwiefern deine Datei auf andere Weise kaputt ist, kann ich nicht sagen, du hast ja nur den Inhalt gepostet,
da geht schon das Leerzeichen verloren, andere Formatiertungen und sonstige Probleme noch mehr,
lade die Datei als Anhang hoch, 

aber kann dann immer noch sein, dass es bei mir auf Windows geht, bei dir nicht

edit:
umso besser


----------

